# Installing remodel recessed lights in manufactured home.



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to add some recessed lights. I have a manufactured home so I have no attic acess. I should be able to cut holes and fish the wire. My main question is that I am wanting to feed the electric from 2 exhisting recessed lights in the room. Should be no problem adding 4 more recessed lights to the circuit?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

MikeVila said:


> I want to add some recessed lights. I have a manufactured home so I have no attic acess. I should be able to cut holes and fish the wire. My main question is that I am wanting to feed the electric from 2 exhisting recessed lights in the room. Should be no problem adding 4 more recessed lights to the circuit?


Most case it may not a issue but the key item is the recessed can housing that will affect it alot and you have to be aware with the recessed housing speces some will not allow insulating materals to be touch the houseing and some will if you have remodel IC can. it can be useable without issue and the size as well.

Just watch the height some are not very deep at all depending on where you set the cans.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I am thinking about going with 4 smaller cans. It is a smaller area. I changed 2 incadescent lights out for cans in my kitchen. I will probably install a dimmer on them also. I think I should be able to fish the wire fairly easy I HOPE lol. Thx. Mike.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Just be aware with smaller recess cans they are pretty restrictive on wattage so keep in your mind when you pick the cans and trim both can play big factor for wattage rating I know most 4 inch cans are useally limited at 60 or so watts the most { check the manufacter label for wattage and type of trim it will listed both }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I doubt that there is enough depth in the roof cavity to allow a recessed housing to be installed.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> I doubt that there is enough depth in the roof cavity to allow a recessed housing to be installed.


 Why do you say that? It isn't a flat room if that's what you're thinking. I have installed 2 recessed cans in the kitchen.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

MikeVila said:


> Why do you say that? It isn't a flat room if that's what you're thinking. I have installed 2 recessed cans in the kitchen.


Mike.,

What Jim Port was refering to the space between the ceiling and the roof and some of the manufactered home or mobile home don't really have a whole lot of room the older manufactered and mobile homes only have less then 6 inches the newer one they will varies a bit depending on how it set up but most case 6+ inches.

So therefore if you install the recessed luminares near wall side where the roof pitch is pretty low you may end up use the low profile recessed cans or small recessed cans.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

One of the problems is semantics. 

What is with the new designation "manufactured home"? That covers a lot of ground. 
That could be a pre-fab, a modular, or a mobile home/trailer. 
Is it that people do not like to use the term "mobile home" any more?

Most mobile homes are impossible to work on/in. That was Jim's point IMO. 

So is this a modular or mobile?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, reading your other thread I see this is a mobile home, not a modular.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Dimmers*

Most Dimmers are 600 watt.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jerzeedivr said:


> Most Dimmers are 600 watt.


And you felt the need to dig up this 4+ month old thread to add this unrelated tidbit??


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Yes*

Because it has to do with how many lights can be tapped off the run. And I thought it would benefit anyone wanting to do something like this. Not like your waste of time post!


----------



## BONNIEG (Aug 2, 2011)

*Recessed lights getting hot in mobile home*

I have a 5 year old mobile with recessed lights in kitchen. They are dimming off when they reach a certain temp and then go bright. Anyway to correct this? Is this a fire hazard?
I find the recessed lights to hot for a kitchen anyway.

Help!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

BONNIEG said:


> I have a 5 year old mobile with recessed lights in kitchen. They are dimming off when they reach a certain temp and then go bright. Anyway to correct this? Is this a fire hazard?
> I find the recessed lights to hot for a kitchen anyway.
> 
> Help!


The most common cuprit is overwattage which you have thermal cut off switch so if you are over the X number of wattage the thermal switch will turn it off until it cool off then come back on.

The way you describing that situation sound like either you have connection or thermal switch going bad one of the two.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BONNIEG (Aug 2, 2011)

*Recessed lights getting hot in mobile home*

Thank you so much for responding. I am going to hire an electrician to assist. I am most gratefule.


----------

